# Buying my first bow



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Know nothing about the Hoyt it.
My suggestion is this.
Go to your nearest pro shop. Get measured and eye dominance done.
Get as many different bow manufactures set for you to try as possible and shoot them.
Never just say this is the one I want.
Always try as many as you can.
Always different feel in different bows.
Just my 2 cents.
This a loaded question on here.
Normally is followed by you getting told make model year and color to buy:wink:.
Try before you buy.

Cheers and good luck 
Shawn


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

I absolutely agree. Go to a pro shop and try some different bows. The Hoyt Charger is a great bow for hunting. You will not go wrong if that is the bow you choose. Keep in mind that, in general, similar priced bows are similar quality. There is not one $600. bow better than another, in my opinion. Things like grip size and mass weight are a personal preference and must be explored. Good luck with your archery adventures to come. It is a great sport. 

Having worked archery retail for over 20 years, I can say that it is very hard for bow shops to have big sales. On a $1000 bow, there is less than $200 profit, and the shop still has cost in setting up the bow for the customer in wages ect. It is not like other industries where they by for 100 and sell for 200. It just doesn't happen in the archery world.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not a whole lot different than buying your first car. New or used.

Charger is a good bow, but so are a hundred others. Lots of good stuff on the market, but you need to find something that _*you*_ like, and fits _*your*_ budget. Also consider after-purchase service, especially if looking at a used bow - is there someone convenient who is experienced with your type/brand of bow, has access to parts and can do repairs if needed?


----------



## Canadian_Hoyt (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for all your help and advice. I'm excited to get started.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Canadian_Hoyt said:


> Thanks so much for all your help and advice. I'm excited to get started.


Buy a used one first and test drive it for a few months. If and when it feels comfortable then go and put together your hunting setup: bow, sight and all the other little gimmicks you'll waste your money on.
If there are things to choose from, as said above, pro shop-get measured-get the bow that fits you best.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

here are a few sale items 

PSE REVENGE R/H 60LB $575.00
ELITE HUNTER R/H 70LB $750.00
NEW BREED GENETIX R/H 60LB $700.00
PSE BRUTE R/H 60LB KIT'S 460.00
PSE DRIVE R/H 60LB $450.00
all new 2013 models


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Canadian Hoyt, how tall are you and where do you live in Ontario. I am asking because if you decide to go the used bow route first I may be able to help you out. Check out the Canadian classifieds and look under Hoyt Bows clean out sale. The Ultra Elite is sold but if you are the right draw length the Katera XL might interest you. It is a 29 " fixed draw length. It is not exactly a camo hunting bow but for the price it will provide you with an excellent bow to see how you like the sport of archery. It is a 35.5 " axle to axle length with a brace height of 7.25 " and is equipped with very smooth drawing cams which relates to a very forgiving starter bow even though it is a premium bow yet priced very reasonably and in beautiful condition. Depending on where you live I would be willing to help you with the set up of the accessories if you wish and you could purchase them from a local archery shop. I could help you with some of those choices as well. Check it out and let me know if this is anything that may interest you.

Todd.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

don`t over bow poundage wise.... try to get something that the poundage can grow you ....without costing you a fortune to up poundage


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Fixed draw length is not always the best idea for a first bow.
Many people made that mistake with Mathews a few years back.
Just sayin


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

x 2


----------



## Canadian_Hoyt (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Moosetalker, I'm 6'1" and I live in Brampton. There aren't many local shops in my area so I know I have to travel a little bit. I will be going to a few places to try out a few different bows to see which one I like best and which one feels right for me. Since I am new to the sport and don't know a lot about bows, I'm not sure about buying used since I don't know what to look for but that doesn't mean I won't buy used


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Drop into the Bow Shop in Waterloo... it's worth the drive if you're in Brampton. 

They'll measure you up, get something setup for you to test fire (a Charger even if you wish, heh...) and you can try a few things out beyond your first option.


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello Canadian Hoyt:

Ya no worries. Let me know how you make out once you get to try a few different bows to see what draw length everyone is setting you up with. The recommendation of not going with a fixed draw length for a first bow has some validity as the beginner shooter starts to shoot more and more. You may decide that you need to either lengthen or shorten your draw length depending on how your form changes as you get more comfortable shooting and you discover what form is giving you the best accuracy. As you can see from the pictures the Katera XL is not a camo bow so it would not be suited for hunting but if you did find out that you are in fact a 29 " draw and you would like a good bow that is selling for a very reasonable price to shoot targets or maybe get involved in some 3 D tournaments with we could meet and you could shoot it to see how you like it. If you are out and about north of you I would take a trip to the Wolf's Den in Utopia as they are listed but they are just 10 minutes out of Barrie They would look after you. I know those people very well, even shot as a staff shooter for them years back. They have a large selection of various hunting bows and a range so that you can try things out. Good luck in your search and your getting involved in an awesome sport. I am actually heading to the Archers Nook in London tomorrow to deliver my Ultra Elite to its buyer and to visit the Nook for the first time. Always nice to see new shops and to just gock around. 

Take care,

Todd.


----------



## justinb1981 (Mar 29, 2013)

There's a shop in Orangeville. Dufferin Outdoor Supply I think. Right on Broadway.


----------



## hyde_me (Jul 10, 2011)

*Where to buy*

Hey Canadian_Hoyt,
My two cents, shoot every bow you can get your hands on at every shop you can get to. A good bow isn't cheap and you don't want to be buying one ever 2 years. That being said, Carl and Garry out at the Wolf's Den have always treated us well and have great customer service. Ontario Troutfitters in Furgus still sells bows I think. Good Luck.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

I would also recommend starting with a used bow, if only for cost sake. Get a decent used bow and start to assemble some good accessories (rest, sights, etc.) because the cost of these can add up. Then you can transfer them all to a new bow one day after you figure out what kind of bow you are looking for.

At this point, I don't think it is important to shoot every bow you can get your hands on. I think that a beginner archer would have a tough time figuring out the differences in feel between bows. Learn to shoot, round up some good accessories and then upgrade to a bow that suits you.

Just my opinion


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

+1 on accesories. Rest, sight, quiver, release and arrows can cost as much as a brand new bow ...or more :wink:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Drop into the Bow Shop in Waterloo... it's worth the drive if you're in Brampton.
> 
> They'll measure you up, get something setup for you to test fire (a Charger even if you wish, heh...) and you can try a few things out beyond your first option.


What he said 😀


----------

